# Willing to pay you for pictures of your engine bay & misc. measurements!



## toby lawrence (Dec 12, 2011)

As stated, I am willing to pay the first person who can manage to deliver me some pictures and measurements that I need. The pictures must not be ****ty. The list is as follows: 

- a top-down shot of the engine bay with all covers off: covers over the motor, cover over the ICMs, and battery cover 
- a top-down close-up shot of the engine itself with the covers off 
- a top-down close-up shot of the airbox / ICM area 
- the distance between spark plugs with at least single digit precision; measure this however you can manage... valve cover off the car, tip of the spark plugs, center of the top of the coilpacks... just be consistent and triple check your work. 
- a close-up shot of one of the valve covers, on engine/coilpacks plugged in is fine 
- a close-up shot of the front and the back of the 10-position orange connector in the plenum chamber. not exactly sure where the "plenum chamber" is... but pin #1 on the connector should have a red/green wire, and it runs from the fuse panel to the engine bay... so somewhere between there. 
- once you've found the orange connector, I need a top-down showing where exactly it is in the engine bay. 


The first person to be able to delivery this all to me gets $30 in their Paypal the same day. No joke, no bull****... just need some good photos and measurements. :thumbup: 

Happy Super Bowl weekend! :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I can't help with measurements cos mine is diesel, but the orange connector lives in the electronics box with a few others and the ECU. Its in the plenum on the driver's side. In this pic of a RHD car its top left in the black box: 










What are you up to?


----------



## toby lawrence (Dec 12, 2011)

MikkiJayne said:


> I can't help with measurements cos mine is diesel, but the orange connector lives in the electronics box with a few others and the ECU. Its in the plenum on the driver's side. In this pic of a RHD car its top left in the black box:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Top secret stuf... hopefully something to benefit the 2.7T owners.  I appreciate the picture and the insight. Means a lot! :beer:


----------



## toby lawrence (Dec 12, 2011)

Bump!


----------

